# Indian PCC - passport renewed outside India



## shrsir (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Guys, need some help regarding PCC timeframe. 

I hold an Indian passport which was renewed by an Indian embassy abroad few years back. I am back in India now, at the same address as present in the Passport.

Now, if i apply for an Indian PCC through one of the RPOs, would it take longer than normal for me to receive the PCC? 

Please advice!!


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes, since the local RPO has no record of you, they need to go through the entire process of address verification (where a police guy shows up at home and verifies that you actually live there) and CID dept verification. It can take upto 2 months.

If you have the option, I recommend doing it abroad where you got your passport made since it takes much less time.


----------



## shrsir (Oct 3, 2010)

smartypants said:


> Yes, since the local RPO has no record of you, they need to go through the entire process of address verification (where a police guy shows up at home and verifies that you actually live there) and CID dept verification. It can take upto 2 months.
> 
> If you have the option, I recommend doing it abroad where you got your passport made since it takes much less time.


Thanks smartypants! I am a June 2011 applicant in priority 4 group, expecting a CO soon. I think i will apply for the PCC immediately to avoid any delay later(have no option but to do it in India  ).. thanks!


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

What does this mean ?.. 

Someone who has stayed in US will do FBI check anyway for Australia immigration .
how can one get India PCC from US if their renewed passport was issue in US?




smartypants said:


> If you have the option, I recommend doing it abroad where you got your passport made since it takes much less time.


----------

